# Sponsoring a maid



## lel (Mar 28, 2012)

hi,
Could anyone please tell me the process to sponsor a maid. My husband has a Dubai visa but we live in Sharjah.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Because the visa is under dubai, and you are thus sponsoring the maid under your visa, then the maid sponsorship will be in dubai. Look in the dubai forum as believe a few threads actually go into quite detail on what you need to sponsor a visa.


----------



## lel (Mar 28, 2012)

Jynxgirl said:


> Because the visa is under dubai, and you are thus sponsoring the maid under your visa, then the maid sponsorship will be in dubai. Look in the dubai forum as believe a few threads actually go into quite detail on what you need to sponsor a visa.


hey thanks! 
Got quite a bit of info on the visa process - but still uncertain if i can live in another emirate and yet sponsor a maid on a dubai visa or will i need to relocate to dxb...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

The maid is only sponsored there because you are sponsored there. You can live anywhere you choose, therefore your maid can live anywhere you choose as most maids live with the family.


----------



## lel (Mar 28, 2012)

Thats such a relief! thanks so much..coz sumone happened to mention tht if we sponsored a maid on d dxb visa we'd hv to live in dxb. So tht was the confusion. Thanks once again!


----------

